# Matshita UJ-850S doesn't exist



## gopetrini (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a Philips Freevents X55. It's got a Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-850S that stopped working. It doesn't exist any longer in the hardware list. Anyone got any ideas about what happened?


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

here is the link to the firmware update for your drive

http://www.bhacorp.com/download/utilities/dvdram.html#

have you gone into control panel and "add hardware" to see if it comes up?

what about device manager to see if there are any yellow exclamation marks?


----------



## gopetrini (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you. Yes have checked the device list but it's not there! Theres no trace of any DVD-RAM at all anywhere on the computer. I tried this link but when installing it the process stops saying there's no driver to update!


----------



## sirdragn (Oct 27, 2007)

When you go into Device Manager select View and then Show Hidden Devices. The CD/DVD group should show up and expanding it will show you it's Device. Once you see it, delete it and reboot.

This is the best way to make sure ALL your drivers are working properly. Sometimes you will see multiple versions of the same driver in there. When in doubt, delete them and reboot. Then go back to see the result of your handi-work. Youb most likely will see just one instead of two or three. This is most common with external computer/laptop monitors. 

Hope the info helps.

Cheers!


----------

